# openssl 1.0.0 port broken, cant fetch file



## chrcol (May 24, 2010)

I have seen this problem now for over 2 weeks.  So far I have had to manually move the file from other server's where it fetched ok before it broke.

Here is the error.


```
=> dtls-reassembly-bug-1.0.0.patch doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/openssl-1.0.0.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://sctp.fh-muenster.de/dtls/.
fetch: http://sctp.fh-muenster.de/dtls/dtls-reassembly-bug-1.0.0.patch: size mismatch: expected 13328, actual 13326
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/openssl-1.0.0/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/openssl-1.0.0/dtls-reassembly-bug-1.0.0.patch: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/openssl-1.0.0 and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

I manually checked the freebsd ftp and indeed the patches are not there, so the port tries to access a location where they dont exist.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 24, 2010)

First clear out the files in /usr/ports/distfiles relating ro openssl and any of its patches. The size mismatch is almost always caused by partial downloads.


----------



## dzodzo (Jun 5, 2010)

*workaround*

hello, cleaning distfiles doesn't help, the size is wrong even in tarball

what you can do is download the file manually


```
cd /usr/ports/distfiles/openssl-1.0.0
wget [url]http://sctp.fh-muenster.de/dtls/dtls-reassembly-bug-1.0.0.patch[/url]
sha256 dtls-reassembly-bug-1.0.0.patch
<sha256 hash>
md5 dtls-reassembly-bug-1.0.0.patch
<md5 hash>
ls -l dtls-reassembly-bug-1.0.0.patch
<mark the size>
cd /usr/ports/secrity/openssl
vi distinfo
```
search for the file and replace the sha256, md5 hashes and the size
run make install again

it's just a workaround but i'm surprised that it's first official version and nobody took care about it in ports, maybe they are not aware of this problem


----------



## chrcol (Jun 14, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> First clear out the files in /usr/ports/distfiles relating ro openssl and any of its patches. The size mismatch is almost always caused by partial downloads.



it is not, it appears many mirrors have the wrong sized file.

what I did do to resolve it is luckily I had some servers with the correct patch before the port broke so I sent the correct file from those to the new servers.


----------

